# Levothyroxine at night?



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Newbie here, day 3 on Levothryroxine (hey, how come I don't feel better yet). I introduced myself already on the Newbie thread.

I would bet you have already discussed this on the boards but I did a search and couldn't find one.

What is the boards opinion/experience on taking your T4 at night? I never eat after dinner and it would be more convenient for me to take it before bed since I take my other meds in the morning. I read about a couple of small studies that said the results were positive but I know all the conventional thyroid education says at least 1 hour before you eat in the morning.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Meds. are alright to take at night/bedtime. The reason it is not recommended is because taking at that time can interfere with sleep. If you don't have issues with sleep than go for it.

*3 days!* It takes 6 to 12 weeks for meds. to thoroughly inter your system to do the correct job. The levels at their steady (12 moths) optimum before even seeing any improvements let alone a 100%. Then, you didn't get sick over night did ya?! well, likewise your healing or feeling better. Heck, I am starting my 14th year and I am still not a 100%. Be patient, you'll get there, if its thyroid related.

Hang in there and keep positive.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

northernlite said:


> Newbie here, day 3 on Levothryroxine (hey, how come I don't feel better yet). I introduced myself already on the Newbie thread.
> 
> I would bet you have already discussed this on the boards but I did a search and couldn't find one.
> 
> What is the boards opinion/experience on taking your T4 at night? I never eat after dinner and it would be more convenient for me to take it before bed since I take my other meds in the morning. I read about a couple of small studies that said the results were positive but I know all the conventional thyroid education says at least 1 hour before you eat in the morning.


TSH normally peaks around 2 AM (nocturnal) for the average individual. For that reason, taking thyroxine at night is not generally recommended but to satisfy yourself, you can try it.

It may be just the thing for you; we each are so vastly different.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

You should do what ever would most easily become a habit, because taking medicine regularly is the key, and do it in a consistent manner.

You would want to take the levothyroxine at least 4 hours after any other supplements and likewise a heavy meal.


----------

